# NREMT vs State Emt



## Sizz (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey all

How many of you keep up your NREMT vs dropping to state minimum for continuing education hours? Is there more benefits to staying NREMT vs State unless you plan on moving?

Also I'm curious as to the benefits of the NAEMT's I'm interested becoming a member whats your thoughts?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 18, 2010)

I keep mine for international jobs and moving around.


----------



## bstone (Mar 18, 2010)

Keep up my NREMT. It's easy to do.


----------



## mare_liberum (Mar 18, 2010)

What are some of the differences between the state exam and the NREMT (I'm in Florida)? I've been told that it's just that the NREMT has a practical exam; is this the only major difference?


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 18, 2010)

mare_liberum said:


> What are some of the differences between the state exam and the NREMT (I'm in Florida)? I've been told that it's just that the NREMT has a practical exam; is this the only major difference?



State and national registry have a practical exam. At least here in PA they do.


----------



## bstone (Mar 18, 2010)

The practical exam for maintaining your NREMT is a state-by-state issue. Some require it, some don't. NREMT defers to the state.


----------



## reaper (Mar 19, 2010)

mare_liberum said:


> What are some of the differences between the state exam and the NREMT (I'm in Florida)? I've been told that it's just that the NREMT has a practical exam; is this the only major difference?



Well, In FL your EMT-B exam will be the NREMT. Your Practical will be done at your school. To maintain it, you need to keep up your CEU hours. The same as you will for the state.

Now, if you move to Paramedic in FL, then you will have a state exam. FL does not use NREMT at the Paramedic level. There is no state practical for Paramedic. You will have to obtain your NREMT-P on your own. Some schools may test you out for it. 

If you plan on ever moving out of FL, then I would acquire and maintain NREMT at the basic or Paramedic level. Most states require it and it will keep you out of the hassle later on.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 19, 2010)

NJ no longer requires the NREMT at the Basic level, though it does use it for the Paramedic exam.  Up until a few years ago, the NREMT was the EMT-B test as well, but when the NREMT moved to computer-based testing, NJ went back to its own state exam.  

I have enough credits already to keep my NREMT cert through at least 2014, so I'm going to renew when it comes up in two years (I got a few extra months with the way they set renewal dates).


----------



## wolfwyndd (Mar 19, 2010)

I USED to keep up my NREMT for reciprocity to other states just in case I move (it really wasn't too challenging).  However, anymore it seems like MOST states will accept another state's licensure with minimal effort of learning the new state's rules / regulations / protocols.  My NREMT expires at the end of this month and I'm gonna let it.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 19, 2010)

The other thing that I will say, with regards to NJ and NR, is this...

NJ requires Core + 24 electives every 3 years.  Effective with renewals after January 1, 2011, it will be the same number of CEUs in 5 years.

NREMT, as we all know, is core + 48 electives in 2 years. 

If you choose to maintain your NREMT, you must complete twice as many (soon to be four or six times as many) CEUs.  Which is a good thing in my opinion, but not in the opinion of those who want to keep their certs with minimal effort.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> NREMT, as we all know, is core + 48 electives in 2 years.



There's also the recert by examination option that covers the full 72 hours of CMEs.


----------



## EMSLaw (Mar 19, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> There's also the recert by examination option that covers the full 72 hours of CMEs.



Yeah, I forgot about that.  A bit silly, not that the NREMT solicits my opinion.


----------

